# One of my hens was in cold storm all day, and now is very sick?



## beckyl44 (Apr 10, 2013)

I kept my chickens in their pen today because it stormed all day (hard rain, thunder/lightning) and it was very cold (about 40 degrees all day), well one hen had flown out the top of the pen and I couldn't catch her so I left her out. well I came back to feed this evening and she was laying under a shed, I thought she died but she didn't. Her eyes were partially closed but she seemed responsive when I picked her up (moved her feet around and opened eyes up a little). I thought the dog had done something to her - normally he never touches the chickens - but there were no puncture wounds or anything broken. I put her in the concrete barn for the night with some hay to keep her warm. She isn't interested in food or water right now. Will she survive? Do you think it was the weather or the dog? Can I do anything else to help her survive or is it too late? Oh and she was acting completely normal this morning... I've heard chickens can drown in the rain, I'm worried this might be what happened


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If she's not use to the cold, she probubly just needs to warm up, you can blow dry her off and give her some sugar water. My flock free ranges even when its -25 out. Today it was 30's with freezing rain and they were all soaked.


----------



## beckyl44 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow that is cold!! Mine are usually free range during the day but I leave them in the pen if it is going to rain all day... I have water and food out for her but she has no interest in it yet


----------

